# I told you they were the same – internal vs external



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2017)

I told you they were the same – internal vs external 

Neijia vs Waijia (內家 vs 外家)


----------



## iain_meyers (Jun 23, 2017)

I like your blog, good stuff


----------

